# Girlfriend just been told she has a low Thyroid - 21 weeks twin pregnancy



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello,

I wondered if I could check something with you.

My girlfriend is currently 21 weeks pregnant with twins. So far it's been a very difficult pregnancy, she had a reduction from triplets which she's mentally still trying to deal with, her back is killing her and she has no energy at all. 

She found out that a blood test she had about 3 weeks ago showed a low thyroid function (they forgot to tell her!) and she had another blood test a few days ago to confirm this. She's now been told to wait 6 weeks for the next blood test and to just leave it for now. Is this really right? I've been reading about all the complications that can occur with a low thyroid and they're pretty scary. To be honest we have both not been very impressed with the midwife we've been given so far and so do not have that much confidence in them. 

Any advice appreciated as surely this can't be right.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi MGB 

Is she on thyroxine tablets. Is this a new diagnosis?? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

This is a new diagnosis, she has never had any Thyroid problems before so she is on no tablets.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok MGB. 

Theni would make an appointment with her midwife or GP to discuss. If it is low then I would expect her to need treatment. If not requiring treatment the I would question why they have said it is low. It could be contributing to the tiredness. 

I have low thyroid and have done for years. As long as it is monitored it need'nt have any impact on the pregnancy. And it is usually tested at first appointment 28 and 34 weeks. But each unit may do things differently. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi, 

Well I really don't know what to do. Her GP has just said to follow the advice of the midwife and it's the midwife who's saying to wait 6 weeks but it just seems an awfully long wait and a lot could happen in the meantime.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you in the U.K.?


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes I'm in Sussex.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok is your girlfriend under a consultant at the hospital or under the midwifery team? 


Kaz xxx


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Both. We have our own midwife and then follow up appointments with a consultant Obstetrician.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You have two options then. 

Ask the midwife to explain why you have been told she has low thyroid and not on any medication. The follow up blood test is fine. 

Or if no joy with her ask for appointment with your obstetrician/ or in his clinic and they can explain. 

Did they tell her what the level was



Kaz xxx


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi,

Well we have an appointment with the midwife on Tuesday so we might ask her then - we haven't been getting clear answers from her before though so I wanted to get a good idea of what the right course of action should be. 

I don't know the levels of her thyroid. She still hasn't had anything at all in writing to confirm low thyroid! It's all from a phone call from the hospital.

It's all a bit confusing to be honest.


----------

